# Bright Cichlid ID Please (video)



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

Please can anyone tell me what fish this is?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

They look like albino socolofi that have probably been artificiality treated (most likely by some kind of color enhancing food - look at the bits of red food on the floor of the tank) to get that red/pink coloration. They may have been injected with a dye, as well. The practice is common in other types of aquarium fish (mollies, etc.), but it's not seen in cichlids frequently - probably because they are so vibrantly colored naturally. I'm not sure that's what's going on, but they aren't shaped right to be a species like cherry red zebras, and I don't know of any other pure species with coloration like that...


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

I managed to take some photos. They won't keep still!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks like your fish have been genetically engineered to produce light like glo fish or they're dyed.


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

Doesn't anyone else have fish like these, I was really hoping for more info!


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I have bought "Cherry Red Zebra" that look like this, but I eventually traded with someone because they were extremely aggressive.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Wither


Michael_S said:


> I have bought "Cherry Red Zebra" that look like this, but I eventually traded with someone because they were extremely aggressive.


Yeah, The Color Is Close To Cherry Red Zebras, But Not Quite The Same. And The Shape Of The Fish (Especially The Head/Mouth) Isn't Right For Metriaclima Estherae, Either. I Would Suspect That They Are Artificially Colored As Previously Mentioned, And Probably Hybrids To Boot.


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, possibly hybrids, metriaclima x aulonocara possibly.
Please don't tell me I'm the only one on the forum with these, there's no info anywhere else!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Not very popular apparently.


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

Slightly better video:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Reminds more of a hybrid they used to call "Red Elongatus", maybe bred back to a Red Zebra. I don't think these are natural fish, but I think some of these more wild guesses are probably wrong. Not part Aulonocara, not dyed, nor genetic glow fish. Hormones? I dunno. If these fish were commonly sold, they would sell .


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

Googled "red elongatus", came up empty...
Surely I'm not the only person in the English-speaking world to have them?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

e-cichlid said:


> Googled "red elongatus", came up empty...
> Surely I'm not the only person in the English-speaking world to have them?


It's Kind Of Looking That Way...


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool looking fish but they look kind of "fake" for lack of a better word. It'd be interesting to breed them and see if that color breeds true.


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

7mm-08 said:


> Cool looking fish but they look kind of "fake" for lack of a better word. It'd be interesting to breed them and see if that color breeds true.


Planning to do just that!


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

No matter what kind of cichlid they are, you're going to need to put way more hiding places/caves in there. I guess the place where you bought them didn't have any helpful info for you? Like a clue as to what they may be.


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

LinzBragg said:


> No matter what kind of cichlid they are, you're going to need to put way more hiding places/caves in there. I guess the place where you bought them didn't have any helpful info for you? Like a clue as to what they may be.


This is a temporary setup, they will be moved to a larger tank as soon as it is ready. I have alraedy moved the to a slightly larger tank, also temporary.






The place I got them from had them labelled as "Strawberry Peacocks" which they obviously aren't.


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

e-cichlid said:


> Googled "red elongatus", came up empty...
> Surely I'm not the only person in the English-speaking world to have them?


Years ago I got to hear Laif DeMason speak. He mentioned that he was "developing" a red elongatus. Never saw them myself.

Kevin


----------



## e-cichlid (Sep 1, 2013)

Kevin, thanks for you response.
Starting to give up hope. Maybe I sgould just sell them off.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

e-cichlid said:


> Kevin, thanks for you response.
> Starting to give up hope. Maybe I sgould just sell them off.


No Reason You Can't Keep Them - If You Like Them And Enjoy Them, Why Not. Just Because They Aren't A Pure Species Doesn't Mean They Can't Be Nice Fish To Keep. And you'll Definitely Have A Unique Tank! If You're Looking For A Group To Do A Breeding Project With, though, You Might Want To Consider Something Else.


----------

